# How far from Perdido Pass



## Teamhawire (Jul 16, 2009)

How far is the nipple and the 131 from the perdido pass. I will be arriving friday and leaving next thursday. so maybe i will be able to get out there some and try a shot at the marlin.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

40ish


----------



## Teamhawire (Jul 16, 2009)

Sweet,, i can make that no problem. Thanks for the help, now all i have to do is find the #'s


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

from Will,s previous post..........

start at no1 and end at 14 back at the nipple.this will take you north of the nipple and down towards the elbow and back to the nipple.i can guarantee you put fish in the boat with this route
at 9 to 10 mph it will take you 4 hours to run it but it will be worth it.pull a pink stretch in the prop wash or a yozuri red and black or green dolphin color bonito lure.pull some mahi candy on the riggers and a good jet on the way back.swith it up and put another yozuri in front of the way back to get it a little deeper.you will also find some very good grouper holes in between 4 and 8

let me know how you do.
1. 544.6 ft depth 0 ft 0:00:00 N29 53.244 W87 04.464 
2. 538.1 ft depth 2.3 mi 2.3 mi 0:00:00 233° true N29 52.047 W87 06.316 
3. 557.7 ft depth 4.2 mi 1.9 mi 0:00:00 196° true N29 50.438 W87 06.860 
4. 544.6 ft depth1 5.5 mi 1.3 mi 0:00:00 212° true N29 49.489 W87 07.550 
5. 544.6 ft depth2 6.7 mi 1.2 mi 0:00:00 236° true N29 48.922 W87 08.529 
6. 367.5 ft depth 11.8 mi 5.1 mi 0:00:00 264° true N29 48.449 W87 13.628 
7. 347.8 ft depth 14.6 mi 2.8 mi 0:00:00 256° true N29 47.867 W87 16.316 
8. 295.3 ft depth 17.5 mi 2.9 mi 0:00:00 254° true N29 47.161 W87 19.118 
9. Depth Contour 19.7 mi 2.2 mi 0:00:00 210° true N29 45.492 W87 20.211 
10. 413.4 ft depth 22.3 mi 2.5 mi 0:00:00 161° true N29 43.425 W87 19.391 
11. 557.7 ft depth1 25.6 mi 3.4 mi 0:00:00 149° true N29 40.912 W87 17.669 
12. 656.2 ft depth 29.0 mi 3.4 mi 0:00:00 179° true N29 38.001 W87 17.629 
13. 623.4 ft depth 34.0 mi 5.0 mi 0:00:00 24° true N29 41.990 W87 15.620 
14. 610.2 ft depth 49.8 mi 15.8 mi 0:00:00 44° true N29 51.815 W87 04.545


----------



## Teamhawire (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks, I do appriciate it...


----------

